# ES Boat Ho Bust



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Ho'd a ride up Eastern Shore out of Crab Creek today. Despite some birds and ~ 44F water never found any working schools. Blind dragged some hardware briefly still no catch  

Fishin' way south tomorrow from the beach slingin' artificals and whatever bait is available  

Happy Ho Year  

`bucket


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Guess I'm glad I stayed at home!

Haven't seen too many reports coming in from down south today yet...

Dixie


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

dang...guess the double time and a half....fer comin into werk,was a good choice,at least I'll have some extra loot fer some more tackle....

Bucket...we'll get up 2morrow


----------

